# Longines Admiral Automatic



## StevieDee (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi folks and hello newbie here!

I have recently had my Dad's old work watch serviced and wanted a bit of info, I emailed Longines and they were very helpful but their info didn't exactly match up

This is what Longines had to say:

#serial number 18'243'237 wristwatch, originally stainless steel, with leather band

It has a automatic manufacture LONGINES movement caliber 994

It was invoiced to Messrs Longines-Japan KK, at that time our agents for the Japan, on 52th week 1977.

It kind of matches and I reckon date wise it looks about right, but as you can see from the picture it has a metal Longines strap which matches the case, anyhoo know they are not valuable but it's a great watch with a bit of sentimental value.


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

StevieDee said:


> Hi folks and hello newbie here!
> 
> I have recently had my Dad's old work watch serviced and wanted a bit of info, I emailed Longines and they were very helpful but their info didn't exactly match up
> 
> ...


I don't think that's the original strap it looks odd.


----------



## StevieDee (Dec 23, 2010)

> I don't think that's the original strap it looks odd.


Hmmm you could be right it's definitely a Longines strap and looks similar to this one on ebay but it's not gold coloured, I have to say it looks like a perfect match in the flesh and the watchmaker who repaired it said the watch was 100% genuine but he hadn't seen many with the square casing.

This is an almost identical watch on ebay but the face is slightly different face but the metal strap and the casing look the same.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280571713316&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Welcome.

It wouldn't have been a big deal for the dealer to fit a bracelet, perhaps even at the time of sale.

Later,

William


----------

